# vets grr



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I'm trying to get Bo-Se (RX)
apparently they need to establish a 'geniune' vet-client relationship. (BS, I just need to get BO-Se thank you very much)

any tips for getting this stuff? there are NO goat vets here, so I do all of my own vet work, i don't (almost ever) talk with vets. :GAAH:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Wish that I could help. Unfortunately, most vets are like that....they just want to collect more $.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i've called mutliple offices, it will eventually become some strage drug smuggling operation for goat breeders to keep their goats healthy. 

"Sorry, we've never seen any of your animals, and we don't carry Bo-Se, keep trying"

of course you haven't seen my animals *They are HEALTHY*... well, they won't be if I don't get the Bo-Se.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Don't you just hate that - I guess just keep calling around? It would be stupid if you had to take an animal to the vet or have them come out just to get some BoSe. Good luck - vets can be a royal pain sometimes - the good ones are priceless!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

personally I would ask if you brought one goat in if you could buy a bottle. Thats kind of how I ended up with my bottle of banamine. I was at the office and he proscribed banamine and asked "do you have some?" and I said "No" and he was like "would you like a bottle?" 

Might be something you will have to take one goat in to have checked - either for a fecal or say I need BoSe for her/him. And then ask to purchase a whole bottle instead of just one shot. 

The office assistants wont tell you if you can do that or not over the phone more then likely so ask to speak to the vet. They will probably tell you that he is busy so explain you need him to call you back. And then keep calling till you get to speak to him. Squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's a suggestion. 

Find a large animal vet, companion animal vets hate to "give" anything (at least around here). I realize you probably don't have cows but tell them you need BoSe for your newborn calves (BoSe is the same formula for all animals). BoSe is given to all calves by every farmer I know. That is how I get mine, I do have cattle. I have found that I can walk into any large animal vets office and ask for it and they say "how big of a bottle do you need". Not sure it will work for you but it's worth a try. I have found that most vets seem to know cattle (sometimes horses) and that most cattle farmers do alot of their own vetting and are happy to help. I think they see dollar signs and hope that when you need a vet to come out that you'll call them! 

Another though>>> if you know anyone who raises cows find out if they can help you.

Hope that helps!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

good idea
except there aren't many cows around here!

I did tell them I give it to all of my newborn kids at birth, didn't work. I have a friend helping me out now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am glad you are getting help from a friend.... it seems like..most vets are only out for one thing ..."money" it is so sad...when they know that baby goats do need it at birth sometimes...


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I got very lucky when it comes to getting goat meds. Before VetServ got shut down (I'd still like to find the person that caused it & meet up with them in a back alley somewhere), I bought anything & everything I might think I need and would know how to safely administer. If I needed anything now that's not in the med cabinet, I'd have a serious problem.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I hate to disagree with you all, but I think it is very important that you establish a relationship with your vet. They have to cover their butts. If he just gave you the Bo Se (or any drug that is Rx) and you overdosed your goats, I am sure there are lots of people out there that would sue over it. 

I have a great realtionship with my vet but it has taken time and I do not blame him, am I happy about it no, but that is his job and he is just covering his butt. Way way to many sue happy people.

I still can not get a Rx of banamine, even though he knows me. H is just careful


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i agree, they DO need to charge people, it's a business. 
BUT a breeder shoulg not have to jump through hoops, There aren't any vets who will even look at a goat in my area. So when i call somewhere it's ALWAYS "Oh, we can't do it, and it's a goat and we don't treat them anyway"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is why.... vets have instructions on the labels to go by... it is a vitamin for deficient animals.... and should be given to breeders that will need it..... and have on hand..... it is like epinephrine...that drug to... should be on hand always.... but ....they want to see an animal ....in order for you to get that drug? It isn't like an animal needs it.... at that moment.....they want to see that animal...it's like why?....we want that drug or vitamin there ... if needed.. :scratch: ....that is not right....IMO...... Especially If ....the vet won't see or treat a goat... they should at least give it to someone... that knows.. what it is for and how to use it....which we breeders do know...and know what signs to look for ...like a newborn needing a little shot of it.... to straighten their legs.... or is not getting up on it's own....it sure would cost alot to have a vet come out on a farm call ....cause I sure wouldn't take in the newbies and momma ...to stress them out.... to a vet to let them tell me....what I already know.... :shades: :doh: 
I also know Bo-Se.... is strong.... ...and know vets have to cover their butt.... but I don't understand why.... they have to see an animal ...that is deficient and the breeder already knows.... that is what it is....but wants you... to bring in that animal to charge ...this fee and that fee.... over charging you.... just to tell you the goat needs a bo-se shot..... very aggravating..... It would be even worse if.... I was told...I cannot and will not ...see or treat goats..... and on top of that won't help save them ....by selling a bottle of Bo-Se......to a knowledgeable breeder.......... I am sorry Katrina........ they are not very nice vets there....I always thought ....vets cared about saving lives..... no matter what kind of animal it was ....or is......... I am on your side... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks pam 
I am planning on becoming a large livestock veterinarian, I hope that I can help people, and animals. I'm sure most vets really DO care about the animals, but they IMO make it more difficult than need be to keep animals healthy. idk


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome Katrina.... I have seen new vets... that truly care and so compassionate about... what they do and represent........to a few years down the road........ get really greedy and not care as much ... they just want their money.... it is sad....but does happen........  


I commend you... :thumb: ... for wanting to be a vet though....Go for it...~! :thumbup: I see you as being a great one.... that will always care...... not all vets are bad..... but to the ones... that are the best of what they do ...are priceless..... :thumb: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

In Canada you can buy it at the livestock store. You don't need a vets permission to get it. On the bottle it
Does say vet use only but you can still buy it at your local feed store.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm lucky, I just tell my vet I need it for my goats and he sells it. He has been out here and has visited me at the fair and whatnot so I guess I do have a decent relationship with him. He's also been out quite a few times for horse stuff. Where we are though it is a lot of livestock farmers and he has doctored a couple of my goats. 

I can understand though that a vet would need to know a little more about your goats or whatnot, but that is frustrating for sure! Wish I could help!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

That must be nice! I'm having a bit of trouble getting it myself. About to try a big cattle vet


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, it is very nice. His office is also located just like 6 miles away so very convenient. I think the large animal/livestock vets seem more understanding when you tell them you need it for your goats. City vets just don't get it.


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

sweetgoats said:


> I hate to disagree with you all, but I think it is very important that you establish a relationship with your vet.


That works when there is actually a vet to have a relationship with. There are no livestock vets here in my area of Alaska either. Theres one 70 miles away who leaves for the winter, and one mobile vet who you can't ever get a hold of and his nickname is "kevorkian or the butcher" because half the animals he treats end up dead.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok Goldenseal you want to be our "drug dealer" ? Just kidding


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i agree stacey 

i know theres a vet around here that I call the butcher also. LOL 
I hope that when I become a vet I will be a good, ethical vet who really tries to save lives!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

I am very lucky, I can get whatever I need from my vet. He sees my small animals and although he hasn't seen my goats, I have bought epi,banamine,Bo-Se etc. At first he would ask what we wanted it for and the dosages. When we were able to provide both the why and the how much, he was fine with it. But then he treats lots of large animals including several Boer herds.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> ok Goldenseal you want to be our "drug dealer" ? Just kidding


 :ROFL:


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

ok just a few suggestions.....
have you tried omaha vaccine? They have an RX/pharmacy department. I didn't see bo-se but there are a lot of other meds on there. 
http://www.omahavaccine.com/product_list.asp?cid=10

Or here is kv supply.... i see they have an RX/pharmacy and bo-se is shown.
http://www.kvsupply.com/KVVet/assets/ht ... URLCheck=1

I am not sure on either how they ship, though. However, both are in Nebraska and are both very nice to deal with. I have personally dealt with both places.

I hope these help some. Maybe if anyone else was looking for an RX place.... these will help for future use? :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

can you order those w/o prescription??


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

AlaskaBoers said:


> can you order those w/o prescription??


That I don't know :shrug: Sorry. I have never actually ordered medications from them....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, pretty sure that this is where a vet would call in RX for their clients.


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

AlaskaBoers said:


> yeah, pretty sure that this is where a vet would call in RX for their clients.


  sorry. I admit, I don't know much about purchasing RX meds. Thought I had a good idea. lol.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

it's fine !!


----------

